# Eurotunnel System



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Anyone used the "NEW" Eurotunnel booking system, what do you think?


Used it today and thought it had been done by Vs :surprise: absolutely crap and not at all user friendly, why change just for the sake of it.:frown2:


tony


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Do you mean when you book your arrival at the terminal, or is what is different?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Not used it for a couple of years, what has changed.

cabby


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

To quote an old TV (or was it Radio) Programme

Answers Please

Andy


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Do a 'test booking' and see


tony


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

If you can take the time to complain about it can't you take the time to say what's wrong with it please


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

I booked last week without any drama!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It seems to be the same method, but better laid out and easier to read to me, got as far as entering personal details.What am I missing.

cabby


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Tried it, no problem.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok.


I really rollicked them the other day, so after no one could understand my moans, I've just re entered the booking site and they've reverted it back to the original method, all in all I feel I've been in an alternative universe. Tomorrow I shall e-mail to thank them


tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You did not use the French website in error Tony.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

cabby said:


> You did not use the French website in error Tony.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby


In your dreams :nerd: no chance, but trust the frogs to mess up a booking site, and they want to lead the new Eu army, god help us :surprise:

tony


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

No issues using the website, bigger issue is the tunnel itself. Have went through a couple of times in the last few weeks including this weekend gone.

It's chaos. 35 minutes for the journey but you need to give yourself a couple of hours before hand to go through the check in and passport control. There appears no real need for the queues just undermanned border control staff.

Might give up on the frequent user ticket and go back onto the ferries


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

GEMMY said:


> Ok.
> 
> I really rollicked them the other day, so after no one could understand my moans, I've just re entered the booking site and they've reverted it back to the original method, all in all I feel I've been in an alternative universe. Tomorrow I shall e-mail to thank them
> 
> tony


in this alternate universe did France have any fuel? :grin2:


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

As the UK is obsessed with border control, I suppose we should expect queues. But surely not when leaving the UK?


----------

